# westin st john unit break down



## jjking42 (Feb 21, 2006)

here is the unit breakdown i got in a email from the westin.

There are 92 villas total. 24 Studio villas, 24 1 bedroom, 20 2 bedroom

and 24 3 bedroom villas.

Buildings 31, 32, 33, 34, 41,42,43 and 44 are the villas and buildings

11,12,14,15,16,21,ect are the hotel rooms.

If you need additional information or if we can assist to make your stay

more enjoyable, we hope you will call on us. Thank you again for your

email. 

Carmen Carty

Vacation Services Coordinator

Westin St. John Resort & Villas


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 6, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> here is the unit breakdown i got in a email from the westin.
> 
> There are 92 villas total. 24 Studio villas, 24 1 bedroom, 20 2 bedroom
> 
> ...



What was Carmen's email address?


----------

